# original window sticker



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys. I recently got all the docs home for my 68gto h.o. I have had a lot of people on numerous forums doubting that the options I stated were real. attached are pics of the actual original window sticker. I also have all the original paperwork the owner got from the dealer and receipt for the car. Let me know what you guys think as far as options. phs docs show the same


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice...

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How is the progress coming on your 68?

Very cool car and never doubted it was optioned as you said._ Has_ to be a rare GTO for sure. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks real to me

I opened up my Red book and ran a couple of codes for 65-67 year

The spare tire cover says its a 372 code
on your window it says its a 402

The red book says a 402 is a glovebox lamp
Code 348 says its a manual control am radio not a HO motor
to name a few...

In fact many of the code numbers do not match up with the Red book.

Perhaps this is why some are questioning the numbers? 

I am in no way saying its not, just was curious and looked some numbers up and they do not match up.

:confused


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

did codes change from 65-67 to 68? phs matches with window sticker. if anyone has codes for 68 let me know


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

teamwoody72 said:


> did codes change from 65-67 to 68? phs matches with window sticker. if anyone has codes for 68 let me know


Apparently they did. I was looking up codes by your avatar pic not a '68... Running the few I did look up for a '68, they match up to your window sticker.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

car goes for paint in 4 weeks. even after that im prob still not gonna be done with it till the end of the year. I am going broke buying nos parts


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

True endura delete HO with all the goodies and creature comforts, very nice. Wonder why he did'nt check off the rally II's and power windows and call it a sweep...LOL


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I hear you. the trailer hitch is what got me.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I've only ever seen one other chrome bumper GTO and it had a bench and column shift. Car was gold with a tan or gold interior and had wheel covers not Rally's. That was on the street in St. Charles Mo. in the late 80's or early 90's and at first I thought it was just a real clean Lemans. Car was a real head scratcher for sure. 

Woody, I'm thinking with an H.O. motor and a trailer hitch somebody wanted to tow something _real_ quick. I went to the Don Garlits Drag Racing Museum years ago and he had a real 4 door Hemi Coronet. It too had a towing package and the original owner had ordered it that way to tow an Airstream trailer.


----------

